# Broken



## sashbar (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

that's just great! 

did you pose him?


----------



## jkzo (Jun 4, 2014)

Gone into deep thinking on seeing the frontal view!!!!


----------



## sashbar (Jun 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> that's just great!
> 
> did you pose him?



No way   I do not know who the dude is.  Unfortunatley I had only a 18 mm lense and had to come very close to the statue and stop down to f16 or something like that with not much light. Hense the poor image quality.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

sashbar said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > that's just great!
> ...


Oh c'mon, you did... no way you don't know who he is  

 (if it isn't clear enough I joked in my first post, I knew you didn't pose him but the pose and grimace is just "to good to be true" for the shot )

and for this one, I really don't care about iq

This is one of the shots I'll remember you by


----------



## sashbar (Jun 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



 I love people who do not care about the IQ :hug:: So there is another "poor but funny" shot for you. And I posed them all of course. All five of them :waiting:


----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

first this...


sashbar said:


> I love people who do not care about the IQ :hug::



I saw you said 





sashbar said:


> Tim, gear is nothing, it is just a piece of black plastic and glass with some stupid buttons, if it does not bring you great images. So remember: gear is nothing, images are everything


 in a camera section and in a thread that was all about collecting more and more stuff!!! I wanted to ask you "Are you crazy!? Telling that in a such a thread! You'll get yourself killed there! LOL 

and I love people who care about what is really important so :hug::



sashbar said:


> So there is another "poor but funny" shot for you. And I posed them all of course. All five of them :waiting:


 of course you did!

How many times did you press the shutter here? just don't tell me: "Once" I won't believe


----------



## sashbar (Jun 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> How many times did you press the shutter here? just don't tell me: "Once" I won't believe



Not that many, probably 20. I am not very patient.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Not that many, probably 20. I am not very patient.


 well you're more patient than me


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 4, 2014)

He has patience -- imagine waiting for that guy to move into the pointy finger...he knows what he wants and got it...don't be fooled. He plans his shots all before it happened.


----------

